# Mit der McFish auf Platte, Dosch und Seelachs



## Berliner_Angler (13. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich für den 20.12. bei Gert Vögler für eine 5 Std. Vollcharter-Fahrt angemeldet. Damit die Angelfahrt zustande kommt, brauche ich noch 2-3 Mitangler. NOCH(!) ist sie nicht da, die Winterpause.. 
 Geangelt wird auf Dorsch, Plattfisch, Seelachs, Hering.. alles,  was  eben beißt und keine Schonzeit hat.. #a
  Die 5-Stunden-Tour Vollcharter (5 Stunden) kostet € 180,00 insgesamt (bei 3 Personen  € 60,00 pro Nase; bei 4 Personen € 45,00 pro Nase). Im  Preis enthalten sind  Getränke; Angelruten und Köder sind zusätzlich  erhältlich gegen Gebühr. Weitere  Infos zum Boot und Angelguide (Gert  Vögler): http://www.schlei-ostsee-angeln.de
 Lt. Wetterbericht ist bisher wenig Wind und kein Regen gemeldet. Worauf also  warten? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





;-)


Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.


|wavey:
Viele Grüße
 Philipp aka Berliner_Angler


----------



## plattenjoe (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mit der McFish auf Platte, Dosch und Seelachs*

Und hast du noch Mitangler gefunden ?  Wie war die Tour erzähl mal


----------



## Berliner_Angler (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mit der McFish auf Platte, Dosch und Seelachs*

Hey plattenjoe,

die Tour war nicht besonders erfolgreich. Nur 2 Klieschen haben gebissen, wer ging an dem Tag nicht. An einem Wrack hatten wir es zwichendurch auch mal auf Dorsch probiert, da war aber nichts los. Generell waren sehr wenige Fische nur auf dem Echolot. Ob das am Wetter, an der Jahreszeit oder dem Zustand der westlichen Ostsee lag? 

An den beiden Folgetagen habe ich gut von der Brandung aus gefangen (schöne Dorsche, Wittling und Plattfische).

Viele Grüße
Philipp

An den beiden Folgetagen


----------



## plattenjoe (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mit der McFish auf Platte, Dosch und Seelachs*

Hy vielen Dank für de Rückmeldung . Ja die Fänge waren /sind sehr mau. Aber Hauptsache man war mal wieder los .    Ich hoffe mein nächsten Törn gibt es mehr Fisch .

Gruß Rene


----------

